

Towards Heroku for Unikernels: Part 1 – Automated Deployment - amirmc
http://amirchaudhry.com/heroku-for-unikernels-pt1/

======
616c
As always, very cool stuff, Amir. I have been watching your MirageOS stuff
from afar, although I am very amateur in the prog scene and do not know OCaml
yet. I had a few friends go back to school and study OCaml recently, mentioned
this stuff repeatedly, and they did not understand the raw power of building
your own custom OS ready to bake. How you could not see the value of that!?

Anyway, last time I think I asked you with the OCaml runtime not handling SMP,
or rather just uses one core, how would this work if one were to have, say an
EC2 high-CPU medium instance with two cores, how will they get used?

Your last answer about MirageOS and multicore went right over my head, so I
did not understand. Will MirageOS use the one core exclusively? When OCaml
adapts to handle SMP processing with threads, will this story change or will
it just become to complicated for you guys at this stage?

(I know this is a confluence of stupid novice questions, so please do ignore
me if it confusing or beyond the point.)

